# الى ماذا يدل وضعية نوم الاطفال والمراهقين وضعية القرفصاء



## حياة بالمسيح (1 نوفمبر 2020)

الاطفال والمراهقين من كلا الجنسين ان كانت وضعية نومهم وضعية القرفصاء اي يسحبون ارجلهم باتجاه بطنهم اثناء نومهم انما هم بالفكر اللاواعي يعودون الى وضعية الجنين داخل رحم امه اي هم ناقصين حب وحنان ويلزمهم رعاية واهتمام اكبر مما هم حالياً يتمتعون به فعلى الاباء والامهات مراقبة وضعية نوم اطفالهم ومراهقيهم اثناء نومهم ليعلموا هل اطفالهم ومراهقيهم محتاجين للمزيد من حبهم وحنانهم


----------

